# iPhone Entwicklung unter Windows?



## Gossi (6. Feb 2012)

Ich weiß, in anderen Foren wäre ich besser aufgehoben, aber vielleicht kann mir hier ja auch einer Helfen:

Ich würde gerne iPhone Apps unter Windows Programmieren, nun ist aber das einzige was man darüber im Internet findet eine dieser zwei Aussagen:

Geht nicht, kauf dir nen Mac
Lad dir des DragonfireSdk
Jailbraken, ne Mac-Vm usw, also nicht legal

Kennt jemand noch andere Methoden, oder ist das die harte Realität?


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Feb 2012)

Du könntest auf dem Windoof eine Mac VM laufen lassen, was aber auch nur auf Intel Maschinen und nur bestimmten Mac OS Versionen klappt.

Aber sonst ist es bittere Realität. Das iSchrott erfordert einen Mac und die obligatorische 99$ Gebühr.


----------



## Gossi (6. Feb 2012)

Ich habs mir schon fast gedacht, naja, werd ich unser Budget inner Firma mal nen bissl belasten müssen


----------



## Gast2 (6. Feb 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs mir schon fast gedacht, naja, werd ich unser Budget inner Firma mal nen bissl belasten müssen



Wenns für die Firma ist würde ich deinem Chef mal erklären, dass deine Recherche wahrscheinlich schon teurer war als die Anschaffung, die jetzt trotzdem fällig wird ...


----------



## Gossi (6. Feb 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Wenns für die Firma ist würde ich deinem Chef mal erklären, dass deine Recherche wahrscheinlich schon teurer war als die Anschaffung, die jetzt trotzdem fällig wird ...



Glaub ich eher weniger


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Feb 2012)

Alternativ (vllt ja schon vorhanden): Ab glaub Adobe Flash CS5 kannst du für iOS damit entwickeln. Gibt extra Projekt dafür und das kann man dann soweit ich weiß für Android und iOS exportieren. Flash kostet aber auch entsprechend und wieviel damit möglich ist, weiß ich auch nicht. 

Ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nur die "Apple-Kundenbindung" und du musst dir ein Mac OS zulegen.


----------



## Gossi (6. Feb 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> [...]Ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nur die "Apple-Kundenbindung" und du musst dir ein Mac OS zulegen.



Ich will sowas aber eigentlich garnicht haben


----------



## Gast2 (6. Feb 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Glaub ich eher weniger



Wie lange bist du schon dadran? Was ist dein Stundensatz? Unterschätz das mal nicht!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Feb 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Ich will sowas aber eigentlich garnicht haben



Ich bin meine "Kundenbindung" endlich los geworden . Ich verstehe, dass man das nicht will, aber Apple macht es einem nunmal nicht leicht, drumrum zukommen. Der (Apfel)Saftladen will dir halt Ihre Produkte aufzwingen ;-).


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Feb 2012)

Mir ist noch eine Alternative eingefallen, aber keine Ahnung wie gut die ist. Es gibt doch diese Lib mit der man von einer Sprache zur anderen übersetzen kann (mir ist der Name entfallen). Das soll auch für das iPhone ganz gut klappen.

Ansonsten hat Google u.a. noch folgenden Blog Post ausgespuckt.
http://www.pjtrix.com/blawg/2009/07/21/iphone-development-on-windows-linux-with-open-source-tools/


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Feb 2012)

Eine WebApp wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Gossi (7. Feb 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Wie lange bist du schon dadran? Was ist dein Stundensatz? Unterschätz das mal nicht!



Stundensatz Brutto ~20€, 2-3 Stunden suche = 40-60€, da is nen Mac teurer ^^



Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist noch eine Alternative eingefallen, aber keine Ahnung wie gut die ist. Es gibt doch diese Lib mit der man von einer Sprache zur anderen übersetzen kann (mir ist der Name entfallen). Das soll auch für das iPhone ganz gut klappen.
> 
> Ansonsten hat Google u.a. noch folgenden Blog Post ausgespuckt.
> http://www.pjtrix.com/blawg/2009/07/21/iphone-development-on-windows-linux-with-open-source-tools/



Werds mir mal anschauen, klingt ersma interessant :toll:



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Eine WebApp wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.



Sehe ich genauso, aber mein Chef möchte keine Webapp -.-


----------



## Gast2 (7. Feb 2012)

> Stundensatz Brutto ~20€, 2-3 Stunden suche =



Ok, da du noch jung bist erklär ich dir mal, dass DAS ganz sicher nicht dein Stundensatz ist, außer du selber verdienst nur 3€ die Stunde! 

In den Stundensatz musst du einrechnen: 

1. Dein Brutto Gehalt/Lohn 
2. Arbeitgeberanteile an KRankenversicherung, Rentenkasse, Arbeitsschutzversicherungen, ggfls. BG ect.
3. Umgelegte Kosten anteilig für Verwaltung, Miete des Büro, Material (Laptop, Stifte, Kafee ....) 

Und DAS sind dann nur die INTERNEN Stundensätze. Da du ja in der Zeit auch produktiv (für Kunden) hättest arbeiten können muss man noch die entsprechende Gewinnmarge draufrechnen. Da bist du schnell bei 60-100 Euro je nach Job. 

Guck mal in der Auto Werkstatt, die nehmen selten weniger als 80€ die STunde. Glaubst du das der Mechaniker die bekommt?

In dem Fall des Mac wirst du schon Recht haben, dass es nicht billiger gewesen wäre. Wie oft machst du aber so Recherchen? Im Schnitt ists für die Firma billiger was anständiges anzuschaffen anstatt lange herumzusuchen (Vorrausgesetzt man braucht es wirklich).


----------



## Gossi (7. Feb 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Und DAS sind dann nur die INTERNEN Stundensätze. Da du ja in der Zeit auch produktiv (für Kunden) hättest arbeiten können muss man noch die entsprechende Gewinnmarge draufrechnen....



Da muss man sagen, der Azubi (für den ich mehr oder weniger das Abschlussprojekt mache) ist immo inner Berufsschule und beim PC Support hab ich immo net soviel zu tun, wäre sonst also Zeit gewesen die ich mit Kaffee trinken verbracht hätte :toll:

Und diese Recherchen mache ich bereits seit der Ausbildung desöfteren, da meine Firma (zum Teil) auf Inovation setzt, also soll ich mir immer anschauen, welche Technologien zur Lösung führen würden und anschließend geb ich meinem Chef bescheid, wenn er bei einer sagt ja, dann muss ich wieder was neues Kennenlernen


----------



## Gast2 (7. Feb 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Und diese Recherchen mache ich bereits seit der Ausbildung desöfteren, da meine Firma (zum Teil) auf Inovation setzt, also soll ich mir immer anschauen, welche Technologien zur Lösung führen würden und anschließend geb ich meinem Chef bescheid, wenn er bei einer sagt ja, dann muss ich wieder was neues Kennenlernen



Das ist ja auch OK. Klang für mich nur so: 

"Ein Mac ist uns zu teuer, guck mal nach kostenlosen Alternativen" 

Wenn das gar nicht so ist umso besser. Recherchen ansich sind ja auch extrem wichtig! Man sollte sich halt trotzdem über die Kosten im klaren sein. Ich kenne Leute die suchen lieber 3 Stunden in der Firma obs das Buch schon gibt anstatts für 20€ zu bestellen...

ZUm Glück nicht in meiner Firma^^


----------



## Gossi (7. Feb 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das gar nicht so ist umso besser. Recherchen ansich sind ja auch extrem wichtig! Man sollte sich halt trotzdem über die Kosten im klaren sein. Ich kenne Leute die suchen lieber 3 Stunden in der Firma obs das Buch schon gibt anstatts für 20€ zu bestellen...



Nene, es war bei mir in der Firma halt so, dass wir ne iPhone App schreiben wollen/müssen und dazu sagte mein Chef dann ich soll nen paar Angebote für ne Schulung suchen und mich informieren was ich an Hard-/Software brauche.

Als ich dann anmerkte (nach einer ersten Recherche), dass ich wohl einen Mac bräuchte meinte mein Chef, ich solle doch nochmal schauen obs unter Windows geht, sonst müsste ich bis kurz vor der Schulung warten (neue Budgetperiode), dann würde ich wohl wahrscheinlich nen Mac bekommen.

Und das einzige was ich gefunden habe (was für die Firma in Frage kommen würde), währe das Dragonfiresdk, aber das kann man nur über PayPal kaufen und da gibts keine richtige Rechnung....

PS:
Bekomme nu auch ne Schulung in Hamburg Klick!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Feb 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Sehe ich genauso, aber mein Chef möchte keine Webapp -.-



bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch kein Fan von. Wenn man irgendwann hardwarenähe braucht, hat man ein Problem. 

Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, bekommste jz einen Mac (wenn ich mir so die Inhalte der Schulung ansehe)


----------



## Gossi (7. Feb 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch kein Fan von. Wenn man irgendwann hardwarenähe braucht, hat man ein Problem.
> 
> Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, bekommste jz einen Mac (wenn ich mir so die Inhalte der Schulung ansehe)



Jo, gehe ich auch von aus, für die Schulung brauch ich keinen, aber danach/währenddessen werd ich wohl einen bekommen...

oder nen iMac :autsch:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Feb 2012)

Naja, eine Schulung über IPhone-SDK/XCode... macht keinen Sinn, wenn du es nicht anwenden kannst, weil dir die Hard-/Software fehlt xD. 

Aber echt unglaublich, da fällt mir wieder auf, wie "unkompliziert" es ist, für Android zu entwickeln .


----------



## Gossi (7. Feb 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Naja, eine Schulung über IPhone-SDK/XCode... macht keinen Sinn, wenn du es nicht anwenden kannst, weil dir die Hard-/Software fehlt xD.
> 
> Aber echt unglaublich, da fällt mir wieder auf, wie "unkompliziert" es ist, für Android zu entwickeln .



Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich hab mit der Android programmierung probleme, das bisschen XCode was ich bei nem Kumpel (der hat nen MacBook) programmiert hab, hat mir da weniger probleme bereitet und das obwohl ich Java besser kann als C/ObjC/C++.....


----------



## neckmstips (21. Apr 2017)

Ab dieser Zeit ist Xamarin eine Nischenlösung, die für ein kleines Segment des Marktes fit ist. Es gibt ein paar Entwicklungsgeschäfte, die ausschließlich Xamarin-Lösungen anbieten. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Xamarin weiterhin eine Nischenlösung sein wird, aber es wird nicht in der Lage sein, einen zwingenden Grund zu geben, native mobile Anwendung über Xcode (Objective C oder Swift) für iOS und Android Studio (Java) für Android zu entwickeln , Auch auf Kosten der Entwicklung der beiden Code-Basen für jede Plattform.


----------

